# being a better person



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

last night sitting on the couch I searched being a better person on my tablet.

6 Harsh Truths That Will Make You a Better Person. by David Wong.
came up I though it was interesting.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is the link to the article:

6 Harsh Truths That Will Make You a Better Person | Cracked.com

It is a New Year's resolution piece about taking action to change things in your life. No more excuses. It advocates developing skills to make you useful to other people. Give others a reason to appreciate and admire you. How to make more money and get that pretty girl. All that matters is that you can close the sale.

Here is a thoughtful rebuttal:

Rebutting David Wong?s ?6 Harsh Truths? | ScreenGrab

I think the best approach is a combination of the two attitudes. Yes, you should take action to improve yourself, but always relying on what other people think of you and what you can offer in a commercial relationship is a recipe for unhappiness. I don't agree that your only value in life is what you do for a living.

Still, an interesting article that deserves discussion.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Who will come out on top? The Cracked philosopher, or the Screengrab sage?

I think seeing the sunrise and sunset every day helps make you a better person. The last couple days You could see the full moon in the east at night, and again in the west the next morning.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

The challenge for me, its tough to be a better person when you are already perfection :grin2:


----------

